# 8.1 Blue Screens



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey folks,

I've recently been having a number of issues after upgrading to Windows 8.1. I've formatted my drive and reinstalled 8.1 twice now and still have similar issues. Most of the time I'll wake up and my computer will have restarted overnight, but every now and then it will restart while I'm using it.

At first I thought it might be an issue with my memory modules, so I swapped the 3*2gb modules I used for ones I knew were good. The issues still persist. At this point I think it's a driver issue. This computer is 6-7 years old but other than these blue screens runs fine. I have no issues running Linux distributions, which reinforces my feeling that it's not a hardware issue.

I'm really not sure. I uploaded the 5 minidumps generated from the 5 crashes since I last reinstalled 8.1 If any of you can take a look at these and make sense of the issue, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Minidumps: https://googledrive.com/host/0B0M5bT18YZDCM1h0dU9Id201b28/

TSG output:

```
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6078 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476587 MB, Free - 409923 MB;
Motherboard: ECS, Nettle3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
```
Thank you,
Taylor


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Being that this machine is 6-7 years old, what make and model was it when made?

Have you found Windows 8 driver for ALL of the built in devices and are they up to date?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It an HP Pavilion with this motherboard
Motherboard Specifications, MCP61PM-HM (Nettle3)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&docname=c01357175

I think it is a Pavilion
HP-Pavilion KT374AA-ABA a6532f

It has DDR2 ram Micron Technology
MT18HTF25672AY-667E1

and there are NO windows 8/8.1 drivers on the HP site NOR are there any on the Nvidia site for the 
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

the latest on the Nvidia are for windows 7.

Personally IMHO TaylorV will be lucky if he EVER manages to get Windows 8.1 running successfully on that computer.

*TaylorV*
One of the crashes was caused by 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/windows/hardware/jj569891(v=vs.85).aspx

Bug Check 0x139 KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE

and parameter one indicates that the problem was a driver. Unfortunately the driver responsible is not identified
It occurred whilst Chrome was running but that does NOT mean that Chrome was responsible.

The likely cause is the graphics, BUT it could be other drivers.

In all honesty I consider it a lost cause - I mean the attempt to run Windows 8.1 on it AND especially 64 bit which is even less forgiving regarding driver issues than 32 bit


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright, thank you. I really appreciate the in depth response. I will downgrade to Windows 7 on this machine, I suppose. Thanks again


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Taylor

3 of 5 are Related to nvlddmkm.sys nVidia Display Driver. Since yours is ~3 years old I would start by installing the newest driver available. If you continue to crash I would run driver verifier to find the underlying issue

*These crashes were related to memory corruption (probably caused by a driver).

Please run these tests to verify your memory and find which driver is causing the problem. *
*
*
_If you are *overclocking* (pushing the components beyond their design) you should revert to default at least until the crashing is solved. If you don't know what it is you probably are not overclocking._

_Since it is more likely to be a driver please run verifier first._

*1-Driver verifier (for complete directions see our wiki here)*

*If verifier does not find the issue we can move on to this.*
*2-Memtest. (**You can read more about running memtest* *here)*


*If you cannot boot after enabling verifier reboot into safe mode*
*In Vista & win & (F8)*
*In win 8 **http://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/*

*Co-Authored by JMH3143*
.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you still do wish to try with 8.1
try this NVidia driver
*GeForce 307.74 Driver*

Version: 307.74 *WHQL* Release Date: 2013.1.24 Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit Language: English (UK) 
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/download/driverResults.aspx/56424/en-uk

It is listed as supporting 
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 for Windows 8 - not 8.1
However I do not expect it to solve the problem but it is worth a try

NOTE I missed that on my search for the driver at Nvidia the first time - I apologise.


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

@Macboat - the nvidia suite Windows had installed was telling me I was up to date with the latest version, although the version it thought was the latest was a few versions prior to the 307.74 you've linked. I went ahead and removed the old drivers and installed the newer 307.74, hopefully that will fix some of these issues.

@zigzag - after installing the new nvidia drivers, I configured driver verifier to "verify" all drivers that are not produced by Microsoft, as the page suggested. After restarting and running for a few hours now, I've had no issues.

I'm not out of the red yet as the issues typically appeared at night; I'll post back if after tonight or another night things act up again. I have a good feeling about 307.74 from nvidia though. It's strange that my nvidia updater insisted it had the latest. I have a feeling something in my setup isn't officially supported by 307.74 and as such I was not given the newest update.

Thanks again for the responses, maybe I wont have to give up 8.1 after all


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel, devices and printers, on the devices will be shown an icon for your computer, right click it and click device installation settings
You will then see the option to have windows updates include driver updates for your devices
UNCHECK that option
I advise you to not allow Microsoft to update drivers for your hardware. 
Good as I think Windows 8/8.1 is there is no doubt that Microsoft do not always supply the correct driver


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

Taylor

It may take up to 24 hours for verifier to crash the system. It will only crash the system when the problematic driver is loaded so do whatever you normally do. If it doesnt "find" the driver we can force the issue


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, I think some of the functions of the driver verifier were taking a hit at performance. I guess that's the point?  Anyway, it has been >24 hours and I've just disabled it as I needed to do some work. No crashes yet, I have a good feeling it was the outdated nvidia driver Windows Update was distributing (woo Macboat!)

The computer had been crashing at night, every night, without fail since reformatting... and it made it by just fine last night. That was a good sign. I'm feeling pretty good about it now, I'm not sure forcing the issue is necessary at this point?

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Driver Verifier certainly does effect performance, as each driver is repeatedly checked, as it loads.


Wait to here from you - hope all is OK


I have had at least three separate instances of windows update - driver updates offering the wrong driver and each in my case have been wireless adapter updates, but I have encountered on here - graphic card update problems


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Arrg, something happened last night. Went two days without a crash though, so something has changed for the better. Maybe this issue is unrelated? I uploaded the latest minidump. I loaded it into WinDbg but didn't do much else, can one of you briefly explain what you do to analyze these dumps? I'd like to be able to get some idea of what's going on without having to bug you.

Taylor


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not sure exactly what you mean by uploaded the latest dump
you click file and open dump
it then appears in a cmd window and after it has started the analysis you will see the blue highlighted text
*analyze -v* (command displays verbose output. )

you may click on that and it will do the analysis

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh451091.aspx

It is by no means assured that the cause will be positively and certainly identified but it can often be gleaned from the stack text and the failure id. You will see the stop error and parameter 1 is usually the first indication of what has caused it

I do not have enough knowledge to explain it to you in understandable terms in type.
* The easiest way is to send the dump file*

*Please supply the following*
1. What do you have connected usb
2. What Anti-virus are you using - Windows Defender reported as disabled is most likely the glitch in our system utility - is that the AV you use or do you have another installed - I do not see evidence of another on the dump but please verify.
3. What Firewall are you using if not the Windows Firewall

Also I recommend you run MEMTEST as mentioned by my colleague 
Each pass consists of 8 to 10 tests 
run at least two complete passes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So here you are two screenshots
one of your dumps actually
Open Dump file and analyse -v


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, thank you! And I meant I uploaded it to the link in my original post. (the newest minidump)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I would never have known that - that you added it to the others

When it crashed am I correct in saying that you were using an internet chat site
mIRC
http://www.mirc.co.uk/get.html


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, I always have mIRC running. Is that causing issues?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that was what was being used when the crash occurred
That is not to say that mIRC was the cause of the crash - but it could well be. Other reports have been made on the internet of it apparently being responsible
Have you updated to the latest version released in June this year

Also please answer


> Please supply the following
> 1. What do you have connected usb
> 2. What Anti-virus are you using - Windows Defender reported as disabled is most likely the glitch in our system utility - is that the AV you use or do you have another installed - I do not see evidence of another on the dump but please verify.
> 3. What Firewall are you using if not the Windows Firewall
> ...


my previous queries and I do now suggest that if after updating mIRC and unless something is suggested by the Anti-virus you have or the USB connections it is time to run MEMTEST

I would try
1. Updating mIRC
see what happens then

2. NOT using mIRC
see then what happens

3. IF it still crashes = Run MEMTEST

HAVE YOU DISABLED those driver updates as per my previous


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, I updated mIRC to the latest version earlier today. Just crashed again () and uploaded the minidump to the link in my original post.

As for your questions,
1) USB devices I have connected are.. Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 headset, Gigabyte M6800 mouse, and a WD 2tb external drive (part# wdbaau0020hbk-01)

2) no a/v

3) no firewall

I'll run memtest overnight.

Why can't Windows have a nice clean stack trace back to where the issue started?  I'm considering dumping Windows and just running Ubuntu permanently at this point  Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful for your help and I'd love to get this solved, but I have no issues with Ubuntu whatsoever on this PC. Windows not only has issues but on top of that has no solid way of debugging, all debug info generated is so vague


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please confirm what you mean by NO AV and NO FIREWALL


Do you mean you have disabled both Windows Defender and the Firewall and are running without any security whatsoever
OR do you mean NONE other than the Windows Defender and Firewall


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Windows Defender and Firewall are disabled. Network activity is more or less handled at the network level. As for a/v, I've gone without one for 6-7 years now with no issues. They always seem to cause more issues than they're worth, so I decided to completely drop them. On top of that, I'm confident in my ability to keep my PC clean


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry but I do not agree
IMHO the infections encountered today, both in their capability of completing ruining your system and occasionally resolved only by a completely fresh install, and in their apparent disguise of being harmless, hiding themselves away in what seems to be innocuous system files - absolutely demand an anti-virus and firewall


It is a constant battle between the anti-virus and the malware. There is little doubt that on occasions the malware has won the battle and will continue to do so. 


That is why of course virus definition updates are so frequent these days.


I have decided that further examination of the cause of the crash - by ME is a no win situation, until you re-enable Windows Defender and Firewall and scan your system with Windows Defender and with Malwarebytes


That is not to suggest of course that you should not run Memtest to assure yourself of the ram being good


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Mac

I re-enabled Defender and Firewall when I read your post the other day. Defender ran a full system scan overnight and found nothing.

I ran memtest all night last night with no obvious errors, I took a picture of the screen for you. Here it is: https://i.imgur.com/wzJKRXC.jpg hope it's readable

I've also uploaded two new minidumps from this morning to the link in my original post. Is there anything in the minidump that points directly to a single driver I can disable or something? Oddly enough it seems like the crashes are becoming more frequent.

Again, thank you for the continued help.

Taylor


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Both relate to memory access violations
Both were when using Chrome

That does not mean that Chrome is the cause.

Would you please do the following

1. open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
*sfc /scannow*

if that reports all files in order and no violations found OK
If it reports errors found and could not be fixed
REBOOT and run it twice more rebooting after each

If it still reports errors could not be fixed
Reboot and go back to cmd prompt with admin rights and run

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

please watch it, it usually hangs for awhile around 20% and then 80%
what please is the result of that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

FYI 
One of the crash dumps
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17085.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140330-1035
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`77c81000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`77f4b2d0
Debug session time: Wed Jul 23 04:27:04.860 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:10:28.912
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
# Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000*41287*, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 0000000000000037
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1a_41287

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

TRAP_FRAME: ffffd000feabcf10 -- (.trap 0xffffd000feabcf10)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=8000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=ffffffffffffffff
rdx=0200000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80077e00700 rsp=ffffd000feabd0a0 rbp=ffffe000dc4c0000
r8=0000800000000000 r9=0000000000000008 r10=fffff79940000000
r11=fffff79940066ff8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1b250:
fffff800`77e00700 f7413800000004 test dword ptr [rcx+38h],4000000h ds:00000000`00000037=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80077dfa959 to fffff80077dd4fa0

STACK_TEXT: 
ffffd000`feabcdc8 fffff800`77dfa959 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041287 00000000`00000037 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`feabcdd0 fffff800`77ddf22f : 00000000`00000000 ff7fc001`b8592aa8 fffff800`77fce000 ffffd000`feabcf10 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x154a9
ffffd000`feabcf10 fffff800`77e00700 : fffff799`40000000 fffffa80`0398a930 ffffb000`81415000 fffff800`77cf4e0f : nt!KiPageFault+0x12f
ffffd000`feabd0a0 fffff800`77cf2c05 : ffffffff`ffffffff ffffd000`feabd278 00000003`00000000 fffff6d8`0040a0a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1b250
ffffd000`feabd110 fffff800`78088290 : ffffe000`d781fdf0 fffff800`77d13ae5 ffffe000`d781fe58 fffff800`77d111f7 : nt!MmUnmapViewInSystemCache+0x305
ffffd000`feabd420 fffff800`77d10888 : 00000000`00d40000 ffffe000`d781fdf0 ffffe000`d781fe58 00000000`00e00000 : nt!CcUnmapVacb+0x5c
ffffd000`feabd460 fffff800`77d027ad : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00600000 ffffe000`d781fdf0 ffffe000`db0f4228 : nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+0x1a4
ffffd000`feabd4d0 fffff800`78084f4f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00e00000 ffffd000`feabd5b0 ffffd000`feabd610 : nt!CcGetVirtualAddress+0x41d
ffffd000`feabd570 fffff800`77d0157e : ffffe000`dc575860 00000000`00e00000 00000000`00040100 ffffe000`dc575860 : nt!CcMapAndCopyFromCache+0x73
ffffd000`feabd600 fffff801`93f05acf : ffffe000`d74426b0 00000000`00f00000 ffffe000`00000000 ffffe000`dc575860 : nt!CcCopyReadEx+0xfe
ffffd000`feabd670 fffff801`93c544dd : 00000000`00000000 00000000`000002a0 00000000`00fbd000 00000000`00100000 : Ntfs!NtfsCopyReadA+0x1ef
ffffd000`feabd8e0 fffff801`93c54cbd : ffffd000`feabd9d0 ffffe000`dc575800 ffffe000`dc5514b0 ffffe000`dc5513c0 : fltmgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0xbd
ffffd000`feabd940 fffff801`93c7b3ff : e000dc57`5830ffe3 ffffe000`dc575860 ffffd000`feabdaf0 00000000`778e1f30 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughFastIo+0xbd
ffffd000`feabd9a0 fffff800`7807899b : ffffe000`dc575860 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpFastIoRead+0x14f
ffffd000`feabda50 fffff800`77de07b3 : 00000000`778e1f30 00000000`008ef524 00000000`00000000 00000000`ff419000 : nt!NtReadFile+0x44b
ffffd000`feabdbd0 00000000`778e2772 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`007ee6d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x778e2772

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+154a9
fffff800`77dfa959 cc int 3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+154a9

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME: ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 53388e13

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+154a9

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+154a9

and memory management
*Bug Check 0x1A: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT*

The MEMORY_MANAGEMENT bug check has a value of 0x0000001A. This indicates that a severe memory management error occurred.
0x41287
An illegal page fault occurred while holding working set synchronization.

*Normally but not always this would indicate a hardware error, but it could still be a driver*

*AFTER running that system file check and the DISM restore health cmd would you please run a chkdsk /r*

*and then get the results of that from event viewer windows logs - application log - wininit*


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Mac - 

The first time I ran sfc /scannow, I got errors that were resolvable. I restarted and did it again, and again got the errors. I then used Dism, which did not throw any errors and seemed to finish successfully. I then restarted and ran sfc /scannow again, and it finished successfully.

After this, I ran chkdsk /r on boot. The resulting event log file is uploaded to the link in my original post.

Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Copy and paste it please from event log
on the entry click copy on right pane - as text file and paste it here please as that open text - eg not as a file attach that I have to open


Hope you do not think I am being awkward but working on here one cannot keep on downloading


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh sorry, that was just the file the event log spit out 

Here it is in plaintext


```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
  317440 file records processed.                                                         File verification completed.
  3884 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                      
Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
  401834 index entries processed.                                                        Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       
Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 603 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 603 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 603 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  42198 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  35124704 USN bytes processed.                                                            Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
  317424 files processed.                                                                File data verification completed.

Stage 5: Looking for bad, free clusters ...
  99685815 free clusters processed.                                                        Free space verification is complete.

Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.
No further action is required.

 488026111 KB total disk space.
  88721856 KB in 219818 files.
    127152 KB in 42199 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    433839 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 398743264 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 122006527 total allocation units on disk.
  99685816 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 d8 04 00 8b ff 03 00 7c 8f 07 00 00 00 00 00  ........|.......
9a 01 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  [email protected]

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well there is nothing wrong there as I am sure you know


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I figured as much 

Moving back to 7 or Ubuntu is looking better and better every day, why are Windows issues so difficult to single out


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Does the system log in event viewer
checking for the entry at the time of the crash I have posted - provide any clue as to what failed

2. What does a Malwarebytes scan show please - the download of the free edition is now an OPT OUT of the 30 day trial of the paid for edition
https://www.malwarebytes.org/lp/lp4/02/?gclid=CIyftv6X4b8CFYfJtAod3iAALQ

3. What is that 2TB external used for please

Re your last it may be back to my original response - 8 on that system may always be problematic


> In all honesty I consider it a lost cause - I mean the attempt to run Windows 8.1 on it AND especially 64 bit which is even less forgiving regarding driver issues than 32 bit


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

The only critical/error logs during/after that minidump are:


```
"The previous system shutdown at 4:26:26 AM on &#8206;7/&#8206;23/&#8206;2014 was unexpected."
"The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."
"The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041287, 0x0000000000000037, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 072314-17968-01."
"The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{3804f02a-07ed-11e4-824f-001e902e564c}#0000000000100000."
```
Malwarebytes scan: http://i.imgur.com/p096H8t.png

2TB external is just used for backup of files.

Would you suggest downgrading to 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Ubuntu? A 64-bit OS is a requirement for work I do, unfortunately in this case. Purchasing a new computer is an option but obviously I'd like to continue using this one if at all possible.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go device manager
find the external and the headset and the mouse
right click each in turn and click properties then click the details tab on the drop arrow for properties normally set device description - set it device class guid
see if you can get a match on

{3804f02a-07ed-11e4-824f-001e902e564c}

It may not actually be the cause but it is worth a try

If you cannot get a match try disconnecting the headset
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/lifechat-lx-3000#support

there are NO drivers listed for Windows 8


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm, no matches in device manager for that. Checked through all of them, why would that be?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry do not know
try disconnecting the headset
see if it still crashes


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

I left the headset out after a couple restarts and it was still crashing. I'll just bite the bullet and jump back to 7 later today. Thanks for your help bud.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Enter that
3804f02a-07ed-11e4-824f-001e902e564c


in windows explorer search for the whole computer see if you get a hit then


Also before you try going back try it with external disconnected


and go control panel admin tools services - change start type of windows driver foundation from manual if that is as set to automatic
Change the 'Windows Driver Foundation - User-Mode Driver Framework' from 'Manual' to 'Automatic'. 
- Confirm and Reboot.


If the service is started STOP IT first
then use drop arrow to change start type
to auto
then start service.
exit out and reboot


----------



## TaylorV (Jun 5, 2010)

I Googled some of the error info the other day and came across a site mentioning Windows Driver Foundation and I made that change at the time, crashes have happened since then though. The external drive is essential to the work I do so even if it is that causing the issues, I need it available to me so I think downgrading is a good choice at this time anyway.

No results in explorer for "3804f02a-07ed-11e4-824f-001e902e564c"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It would however be worth while the test


----------

